
Valve is building its own high-end VR headset called ‘Index’ - ed
https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/29/valve-is-building-its-own-high-end-vr-headset-called-index/
======
jdages
Ok, now everybody reading this has to buy one so we get some good VR content.

